# Fursuit builder reccomendations?



## BadLuckKitty (Mar 7, 2011)

Okay. So. I have spent a long goddamn time looking at various suit builders, but obviously this hasn't been enough researching because... I can't find anyone that's done any avian fursuits, either full or partial. I'd really like to have some sort of gryphon for my first suit, but since suits are expensive, I'd really like to see some examples first. I know this is probably wishful thinking or whatever, but do any of you folks know of any fursuit builders that have done gryphons or avian stuff before? And if not, do you have any suggestions of builders you think would make a good gryphon suit?


----------



## Deo (Mar 7, 2011)

*MagpieBones







Breakspire.






Cuttle






PatchOtter



*


----------



## BadLuckKitty (Mar 7, 2011)

Deo, you're terrifying but I love you. Thanks.


----------



## Deo (Mar 7, 2011)

BadLuckKitty said:


> Deo, you're terrifying but I love you. Thanks.


 You should love me and I am terrifying.


----------



## Foxfairy (Mar 7, 2011)

Don't forget Breakspire! http://www.furaffinity.net/user/breakspire/


----------



## Deo (Mar 7, 2011)

Foxfairy said:


> Don't forget Breakspire! http://www.furaffinity.net/user/breakspire/


 I said Breakspire :c


----------



## Foxfairy (Mar 8, 2011)

;_; deo I am sorry! the scrolling of my page doth not comply and now I wallow in my shame


----------

